# Goodies and Treats!



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been restraining myself on cigar purchases for the past month or so. As a result, I noticed a strange side-effect of not buying smokes. I was starting to develop "holes" in my humidors. Well, we certainly can't have that so I broke down and picked up some goodies. As usual, Mike at LeafAndAle hooked me up big time!

I saw the Camacho Signature Collection posted here, and (being a dyed in the wool Camacho whore) couldn't resist.

Next on the hit parade - the Tatuaje Black. If they are good enough for Pete Johnson, they're good enough for me.

Illusione mk - you can never have enough of these. The only limitation is the capactiy of your humidor. Picked these boxes up for a couple friends of mine. One stick and they were hooked - who would have thought?

Finally, something special: a six pack of Camacho 1962 PE. The PE stands for Pre Embargo. The same stuff that went into the Liberty. http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=510 Yummy!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That hurts to see all that stuff. Burn it up man, burn it up.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice...those look great.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow those MK's look tasty...let us know how those Tat blacks are.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Stogie said:


> That hurts to see all that stuff. Burn it up man, burn it up.


Ditto!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks like the wait was worth it. Great cigars.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

after having smoked each of the cigars up there except the 1962 PE i can say without question: that there is a cool stash.

The Camacho CLE in the tote bag will blow your mind. my favorite camacho to date. too bad they only come in that limited sampler set.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

The Camacho CLE in that set is REALLY nice.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Great pickup!! Lucky friends you have, wish I was one!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Wait for the LK2 that just came out!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome haul Webbie!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Yikes!! Those are so nice!! Along with holes in the humi.. Come holes in my pockets!!

Restraint is not one of my better qualities..

Glad that Mike is hooking ya up..


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Been out all night ride'n and drink'n and didnt feel like throw'n up til now! GREAT HAUL!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm glad there are so many guys with the same problem as I do


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet selection of smokes for sure Mike--Tat Blk., Camacho's & MK's--wow you will be busy making room for those--Nice Pickin's Bud !


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad everything arrived in one piece. Enjoy!! BTW, thanks for the website tips... implementing as we speak!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That Camacho case is beautiful. Let me see....Father's day is coming...maybe I can....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The total package!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

sweet haul,you'll love the Camacho,case,there are some great gars in it!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you get singles of the Tat Blacks from Leaf & Ale? I would like to get a single or two as I could never afford a full can.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a great addition. enjoy.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

:leph: I just want the Camacho bag!!! Those look really nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup Mike


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You've got my address, RIGHT?:lol:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This proves a point--Whats the use of holding back purchasing this month and then buying double next--Just keep on spending at a steady pace--We're all going broke at any rate so we might as well enjoy it


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

For $259 that Signature collection is a pretty decent deal considering what you get in it.

(4) Camacho Diploma 11/18
(4) Camacho Liberty 2007
(4) Camacho CLE (Unreleased Blend)
(4) Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 11/18
(4) Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 

Plus the cool travel bag. Really I'd buy it just for the Liberty's and to try the CLE!! I've had the 11/18 of the other three and enjoy them all very much. Just want to try the new CLE and Liberty.

Oh the desire!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great lookin stuff
i cant get enough of those illusiones, great sticks!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

I have got to try an MK...it's the only Illusione (Asdie from the Holy Lancero) I haven't had the opportunity to try.

I am such an Illusione ho.

Reg


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are absolutely beautiful. I love that Camacho case!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats some great pick ups! Don't know if you have smoke a Tat Black before but you will love it!


----------

